# Veloce vs. Centaur vs. Others



## deoranjeleeuw (Dec 3, 2010)

Thinking of upgrading my 2000 Veloce group with something a bit newer. On a tight budget so I'm looking at the 10 spd groups. Hard to find to much information on these groups so looking for some feedback.

1. Any major differences in Veloce and Centaur besides materials making Centaur a bit lighter?
2. Powershift, I'm aware of the 1 up/3 down restriction, but besides that how is shift feel/responsiveness?
3. Anyone using a Sram or other branded 10 speed chain?
4. How do they stack up against Rival or 105? 

Riding Veloce you can probably tell I'm not to particular. I just want a group that does what it's supposed to and is durable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

deoranjeleeuw said:


> Thinking of upgrading my 2000 Veloce group with something a bit newer. On a tight budget so I'm looking at the 10 spd groups. Hard to find to much information on these groups so looking for some feedback.
> 
> 1. Any major differences in Veloce and Centaur besides materials making Centaur a bit lighter?
> 2. Powershift, I'm aware of the 1 up/3 down restriction, but besides that how is shift feel/responsiveness?
> ...


1. don't think so.
2. I have not seen an experienced user/reviewer on this.
3. I use mostly Wipperman chains. Have also used SRAM and Miche with no problems.
4. C'mon it's Campy.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> 1. don't think so.
> 2. I have not seen an experienced user/reviewer on this.
> 3. I use mostly Wipperman chains. Have also used SRAM and Miche with no problems.
> 4. C'mon it's Campy.


To add to (1), I think current Veloce and Centaur shifters use the same shifting module. The difference is just in the finish and in the lever blades.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

personally prefer veloce over 105....never tried rival so can't say. i started with full veloce but have introduced a centaur cassette and a record chain. have also used centaur and kmc chains in the past.....no problems. i actually still use a kmc quick link on the camp chain for ease of use.

fwiw, there are still 10 speed ultra shifters out there (ebty etc) from veloce through to record, much prefer the ultra shift over the power, i would try to purchase and then make up the balance of the gruppo with current veloce/centaur.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm using a SRAM 10-speed chain with my recent Centaur group and it works fine. I previously had a Mavic chain, which failed spectacularly on a hill one day, so I would not recommend it. I previously had a Powershift set and it was positive and responsive during shifts. I can't really say anything bad about it. It's unlikely you would find any functional difference between Veloce and Centaur, I think . I had a Veloce RD with my Centaur shifters and had no problem. I think the only differences are cosmetic. Shimano shifting feels different than Campagnolo, it's really a matter of what you prefer.


----------

